# Youtube says my Flash Player is outdated



## Alice Kramden (Mar 26, 2008)

I have to have my movies! Youtube puts up a notice at the top of the page that my Flash Player is out of date and it needs to be updated. 

I did, and it still won't stop saying it is out of date. 

I updated Firefox and Flash just a little while ago. They played fine this morning, so the news just came in, so to say. 

Now, I saw a thread on another forum this morning about how Youtube has moved to HTML5 for videos and figure this might be part of the problem. I don't know how to change, if you have to change. I would have thought Firefox would be able to play the videos, but I just don't know. 

Nevada, anyone, what do I need to do?


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Alice Kramden said:


> I have to have my movies! Youtube puts up a notice at the top of the page that my Flash Player is out of date and it needs to be updated.
> 
> I did, and it still won't stop saying it is out of date.
> 
> ...



https://www.youtube.com/html5


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

This page will tell you which flash player version you have.

http://www.adobe.com/software/flash/about/

Make sure your version matches the version in the table on that page.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Yes you want this version.
If it says anything else you have to do a update.
*
You have version 
16,0,0,296 installed*


----------



## Alice Kramden (Mar 26, 2008)

Arabian Knight, that is the one I downloaded and installed today. I just got in from work and will go over to Youtube in a few minutes to see what's what. 

Nevada, thank you. I have 1600296. 

I don't seem to have any problems running flash on the other site I use to watch old tv shows. I'll see what it does here in a minute. If I have more questions, I'll holler back at yall. 

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Alice Kramden said:


> Nevada, thank you. I have 1600296.


It's probably malware then. First, try restarting your modem & router to see of clearing your network helps. If not then scan your machine for malware.


----------



## Alice Kramden (Mar 26, 2008)

Okay, I've watched an episode of Twelve O'Clock High--had to click a couple of times more than before to get everything going, but it worked. 

Thanks guys!


----------

